# Excerpt from James Hamilton's "The Royal Preacher."



## caddy (Nov 10, 2008)

Alas! For the knowledge which knows no Savior. Alas! for the science which includes no Gospel. The most erudite of lawyers was Selden. Some days before his death he sent for Archbiship Ussher, and said, “I have surveyed most of the learning that is among the sons of men, and my study is filled with books and manuscripts on various subjects, yet at this moment I can recollect nothing in them all on which I an rest my soul, save one from the sacred Scriptures, which lies much on my spirit. It is this: “The grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, teaching us, that denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world; looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God, and our Savior Jesus Christ; who gave Himself for us, that He might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto Himself a peculiar people, zealous of good work!”

 James Hamilton-1855
 "The Royal Preacher."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2008)

That reminds me of what Claudius Salmasius said on his deathbed:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f35/claudius-salmasius-21952/


----------



## ADKing (Nov 10, 2008)

Hamilton is one of my favorites. That is a great book!


----------



## caddy (Nov 17, 2008)

ADKing said:


> Hamilton is one of my favorites. That is a great book!


 
I'm printing sections up from the Free PDF and reading it. I'm about on page 120 now.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 17, 2008)

ADKing said:


> Hamilton is one of my favorites. That is a great book!



Anything you recommend to read?


----------



## ADKing (Nov 17, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> ADKing said:
> 
> 
> > Hamilton is one of my favorites. That is a great book!
> ...



Royal Preacher is great. I used it heavily while preaching through Ecclesiastes. Other favorites of mine from Hamilton are: Moses the Man of God and Emblems from Eden. His work The Mt of Olives and Other Lectures on Prayer was good as well. All of these can be found in his collected writings.


----------

